# Goats ate tomato plants



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had to do some shifting around of animal pens because of the rain and today my goats ate a lot of tomato plants. I know they are supposed to be poisonous. Charcoal, right? And baking soda. Or just one or the other? Has anyone had their goats get sick from tomato plants?


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

No, we've always had our garden way too far from the house, and our goats very close. I hope they're okay, and please report on how it turns out!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Fias Co Farm lady says tomato plants in moderation haven't hurt her goats.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I think a lot of things that are supposed to be poisonous really aren't unless large amounts are eaten, like if they are most of the diet. Mine love poke, and oak leaves, acorns, (I just make sure they don't get too much of those, they will OD if they can for sure) they eat pine like crazy while pregnant (which some say is bad), mine eat fescue in our fields without a problem (but I don't feed hay with fescue in it towards the end of pregnancy). I've even seen them eating mintweed which scared the crud out of me. But darn, it is literally everywhere here, there is just no way to get rid of it. I've seen my horses munch on it as well. I guess a little is ok, and hopefully as long as they have plenty other to eat?

Hope yours are ok!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, charcoal and baking soda. If they are going to get sick, this will help quite a bit. If they weren't - no harm. I would personally rather be proactive in a case like this, rather than waiting for the toxins to build and having a very sick goat.

If you have anti-toxin a 20cc shot SubQ would not be amiss either. 

And a shot of B-complex. Just in case the rumen stops working..... Give the baking soda (a large pinch in their mouth should be enough) several times a day is a good idea too.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, they are doing well today. One girl has a little diarrhea. So I'll keep on with the Charcoal and Baking soda. Thanks everybody.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

tomato is night shade family so yes is poisonous if alot was eaten


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

good to know!


----------

